# Ridley Helium BB



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Are the '09 Helium BB's pressed in or external cup type? 

Thanks.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

woodys737 said:


> Are the '09 Helium BB's pressed in or external cup type?
> 
> Thanks.


Regular old English threaded...


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

backinthesaddle said:


> Regular old English threaded...


Thanks!


----------

